# WAGO MQTT Broker



## otti125 (4 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Versuche bereits seit einigen Stunden eine MQTT Verbindung von einer Wago Steuerung zu einem MQTT Broker aufzubauen.
Ich möchte Sensorwerte mit einer SPS empfangen und diese einm Broker "Mosquitto" weitersenden. 

Im Anhang findet man meine Einstellungen auf Seiten Controller. Muss man hier noch was anpassen?
Oder liegt das Problem eher bei der Konfiguration des Broker? 

 Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Bedanke mich für die Hilfe. 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## wolfi-sps (10 Mai 2021)

Hallo otti125,
was steht im Status drin? Connected er.
Mit dem Port 1883 brauchst du kein User und Passwort.
Worauf läuft dein MQTT Broker?  Verwendest du NodeRed?
Hast du ein PRG dazu?
Wolfgang


----------



## Blockmove (10 Mai 2021)

wolfi-sps schrieb:


> Hallo otti125,
> was steht im Status drin? Connected er.
> Mit dem Port 1883 brauchst du kein User und Passwort.
> Worauf läuft dein MQTT Broker?  Verwendest du NodeRed?
> ...



Also die Aussage, dass du auf Port 1883 keinen Username und Passwort brauchst stimmt so pauschal nicht.
Die Anmeldung hat nichts mit dem Port zu tun.

Der Status und die Meldungen der FBs sind interessanter


----------

